# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A jeni për regjistrimit fetar dhe etnik?

## _Mersin_

Para disa ditesh qeveria nxorri nje projekt per regjistrimin e popullsise sipas bindjeve fetare, etnike etj.

Disa analiste e shohin pyetsorin si nje problem per te cilin shqiptaret ne keto kushte nuk ju duhet.

Se pari se disa cifte jane martuar sipas perzierjes fetare dhe etnike.

Psh 

Djali Musliman
Vajza Krishtere

Lind pyetja tek keto analiste dhe thojne cfare feje do marri femija.Edhe pse femija merr femine e Babait prape problemi qendron ne ate se a do sjelle ky regjistrim probleme midis cifteve.

Gjithashtu

Nje Djale me Kombesi Shqiptare eshte martuar me nje vajze me kombesi greke.Atehere Cfare kombesie do regjistrohet femija?A do sjelli ky sondazh probleme brenda ciftit.

Problemi tjeter qe shtrohet eshte se shume prej shqiptareve ne emigracion mund te bejne ndryshimin etnik te tyre sidomos ato qe jane ne Greqi per hire te jetes ekonomike qe ato tani kane ndertuar ne kete shtet.Dhe kjo do fallsifikonte shume prej kombesive te verteta jo sepse emigranti eshte i asaj kombesie porse kete e ben per nje interes ekonomik.



Une do ju shtroja ju pyetjen se a jeni pro apo kundra ketij regjistrimi dhe cfare problemesh mund te dalin sipas jush te cilat mund te kthene ne probleme sociale ose kombetare.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Shqiperia eshte e shqiptareve..., nuk kane pune as grek dhe as kosovar...
Pyetjeve qe ben ti, mua me duken nje çik si provokuese...
1-pra kur nje djal mysliman dhe nje vajze e krishtere... ( ç'fare dileme!)
2-ose djali shqiptar (feja s'dihet)dhe vajza greke(feja s'dihet), ç'fare problemi!

Ti na shtron pyetjen, qe ky lloj sondazhi mund te na sjelle probleme socjale deri edhe kombetare..., heu bre!
Ja ti them une ty dy probleme te vogla...;

1- ne rastin e pare, çifti i perzier ne pergjithesi merr besimin e burrit..., por qe edhe tek ne gjerat kane ndryshuar ku jo rralle shohim meshkujt qe vene pas fese se gruas...

problemi; - Ne fene islame, nuk eshte bashkim, nese gruaja o burri nuk pranon me pare fene islame, kuptohet ne rastin kur njeri nga te dy te jete i tille, eshte kusht i detyrueshem!

2-ne rastin e dyte, çifti me kombesi te ndryshme nuk sjell incidente dipllomatike ose konflikte ushtarake, vetem pse jane duke cilesuar ne dokument kombesine..., pasi gjithmone ka qene tek ne, flas per Republiken e Shqiperise..., ku edhe leter njoftimi, qe s'ishte pashaporte, e kishte te cilesuar nenshtetesine dhe kombesine...

problemi; mund te vertetohet qe Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret jane te denje te qendrojne ne zemer te Evropes..., aty edhe ku e kane vendin, pasi toleranca eshte nje nga te paktat vyrtyte qe na ka mbetur nga koha..., por pse nuk ju ben te merakoseni ne te njejten kohe kur ne Kosove si e folur zyrtare (gjuhe e dyte pas shqipes) na vihet turqishtja..., ketu s'ka problem, ndersa kur diskutohet lidhjet martesore me italian,serb, gjerman, harap..., ketu na dilkan probleme "te medha" kombetare...
Kur ne shqipot, me mire se kush'do popull tjeter ne Evrope dijme qe per tu shkombtarizuar ose asimilim te plote mund te kete kur;
1-humbet besimin si fe-identitet-krijues
2-humbet gjuhen ( idiomen e foshnjerise )

Pra nga sa u tha me lart, asnje nga probemet qe shtrohen nuk perben "rrezik", si per shoqerine ashtu edhe per Atdheun..., mjaft u toleruan sondazhe me hamendje, sot kemi liri te plote.
Une jam per PRO! Ngado qofte dhe kushdo te jete rrezultati, te pakten mos te abuzohet me!

----------


## Boy

Ore, me idete qe ka ky qe kemi ne krye, te themi faleminderit qe te pakten, zyrtarisht, s'po e ben regjistrimin edhe ne baze te bindjeve politike!

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Shqiperia eshte e shqiptareve..., *nuk kane pune as grek dhe as kosovar...*
> Pyetjeve qe ben ti, mua me duken nje çik si provokuese...
> 1-pra kur nje djal mysliman dhe nje vajze e krishtere... ( ç'fare dileme!)
> 2-ose djali shqiptar (feja s'dihet)dhe vajza greke(feja s'dihet), ç'fare problemi!
> 
> Ti na shtron pyetjen, qe ky lloj sondazhi mund te na sjelle probleme socjale deri edhe kombetare..., heu bre!
> Ja ti them une ty dy probleme te vogla...;
> 
> 1- ne rastin e pare, çifti i perzier ne pergjithesi merr besimin e burrit..., por qe edhe tek ne gjerat kane ndryshuar ku jo rralle shohim meshkujt qe vene pas fese se gruas...
> ...


Kosovaret cfare jane ? Emigrante pakistaneze ? Jane shqiptare edhe me patriot se ty !


> Jam kundra regjistrimit etnik, nuk mendoj se duhet te kete te drejta per minorancat ne Shqiperi , pra 100% duhet te klasifikohen shqiptare . Edhe nese nuk kane lindur ne Shqiperi , nese duan qytetari shqiptare do duhet te heqin nen shtetesine e vjeter . 

Jam kundra regjistrimit fetar , shqiptaret do ta deklaronin veten te nje feje pa kuptim sepse skane dije fare per fene . Nese kane dije atehere ta mbajne per veten . 

Edhe e fundit , jam kundra indoktrinimit prinderor apo mashkullor vetem te minoreneve . Nen 18 vjec nuk do duhet te klasifikohen as etnikisht e as fetarisht ne rast regjistrimi , por vetem pasi te arrij moshen madhore te vendos vete , POR ME BAZE IDENTITETI EDHE JO ME BAZE ORIGJINASH . Nese dikush i ka prindrit fetar , por veten nuk e ndjen te tille nuk mund te klasifikohet si fetar . Nese dikush i ka prinderit minoritar por veten nuk e ndjen te tille nuk duhet te INDOKTRINOHET si minoritar .

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Ti mire flet per mendimet qe ke..., po mos e merr me aq ngut..., se nuk po vendoset neser.
Qe jane shqiptare kosovaret e di edhe me pare se ti..., pasi jam me i vjeter se ti... :buzeqeshje: , por qe jane me patriote..., kete ti nuk duhet ta thush, pasi nuk ke si te shprehesh keshtu, jo vetem kosovaret por edhe arbereshet, gjithashtu çamet ose arvanitasit, por edhe ata qe rrojne ne Mal te Zi, e ku ta di une, po te njejten gje do tu thonja, atyre nuk i hyn ne pune se ç'fare vendos Republika jone..., kush te doje te vije e te marre nenshtetesine, pastaj flasim.
Ti mos merr flak si pushka e jevgut..., por me pare te keshilloj qe me qetesi te lexosh dhe te kuptosh drejt, nuk je i vetmi qe lexove postin, dhe shume ishin kosovar nga ata qe e lexuan, por me qetesi kuptuan ç'desha te them, ku me zgjuarsi nuk u futen ne polemike, si ty!!!
Hajt shnet o gjinokastrit... :Lulja3:

----------


## Qyfyre

> problemi; - Ne fene islame, nuk eshte bashkim, nese gruaja o burri nuk pranon me pare fene islame, kuptohet ne rastin kur njeri nga te dy te jete i tille, eshte kusht i detyrueshem!


Mesa di une dhe katoliket kane te njejten gje, ta pakten ketu ne Amerike. Mbase eshte ndryshe andej.

----------


## Iliri.

Këtu është qëllimi i fqinjëve tanë :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjoUa...ayer_embedded#

----------


## derjansi

o arbreshi i nikajve

mjeksia asht i shqipnis se nuk e mora vesht se pse i perzive kosovaret ne ket mes


kurse sa per rregjistrimin menoj se asht i vonu shum biles.  ta morim vesht ni her e mir se kush asht kush

----------


## Albo

> Lind pyetja tek keto analiste dhe thojne cfare feje do marri femija.Edhe pse femija merr femine e Babait prape problemi qendron ne ate se a do sjelle ky regjistrim probleme midis cifteve.
> 
> Gjithashtu
> 
> Nje Djale me Kombesi Shqiptare eshte martuar me nje vajze me kombesi greke.Atehere Cfare kombesie do regjistrohet femija?A do sjelli ky sondazh probleme brenda ciftit.


Pyetjet dhe pergjigjet nuk jane me detyrim, jane fakultative. Ata shtetas qe duan tu pergjigjen, i pergjigjen pyetjeve. Ata qe nuk duan e lene bosh. Nese ka femije te lindur nga prinder te disa besimeve, prinderit kane si opsion:

a. Te thone qe femija eshte i besimit X pasi kemi vendosur qe ta rrisim me kete besim.
b. Ta lene bosh dhe kur femija te behet ne moshe madhore vete, le ti pergjigjet vete pyetjes se besimit.

Edhe per femijet e lindur nga prinder me shtetesi e kombesi te ndryshme:

a. Ose prinderit zgjedhin per femijen nje kombesi.
b. Ose e lene bosh.

Kombesia dhe shtetesia jane dy gjera te ndryshme. Kombesia eshte karakteristike racore/etnike/kulturor, kurse shtetesia eshte karakteristike ligjore e individit, shteti ku ka lindur ose shteti ka zgjedhur te jetoje e punoje.

Albo

----------


## ganimet

Ani se Al kaida ju a ben flet regjistrimet gratis .Une mendoi se kjo do shkaktoi nji problem politik sepse katoliket do ndihen se ne si shqiptar po  i tregojm se ju jeni minoritet e ne Islamistet jemi me shum ne numer dhe sikur po u themi se ne jemi ktu .Shqiperia esht e Shqiptarve mendoi une e jo e budistav islandistave e llamburav.ku na shpie te kemi ferkime rreth feve ,kjo po i duhet njerzve te islamistvebidatxhi e rusis e ca qarqeve qe nuk ja duan te miren Shqiptarve te tri besimeve.Ata qe duan shqiprin nuk e zen kurre ne goj punen e feve le ta ushtroi secili besimin e vet vetem mose te behen vegel e armiqve te Shqiptaris.

----------


## i/regjistruar

Them, se mbas Regjistrimit, Shqipërisë nuk i ngel gjë tjetër veç se largimit nga Lega Arabe.
Thjeshtë për faktin sepse në Shqipëri Muslimanët nuk kanë atë Përqindje të deklaruar para 40 apo 50 vjetësh (70 % e Popullsisë, megjithëse, të themi të drejtën, popullata Rurale, Katnarët e Company janë pothuajse të gjithë Musliman, gjithsesi kjo shifër është e Egzaxheruar) pra kjo është komplet Idiotsi.

Duhet thën gjithashtu që shumica e Katolikëve dhe Orthodoksëve tashmë janë larg Atdheut, s'ja kam idenë se si do të regjistrohen këta (edhe un gjithashtu)

jam Pro Regjistrimit.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Jam kunder regjistrimit sepse lindin konflikte midis familjeve pse krishter pse musliman etj etj problem i madh bohet nese na dalin edhe ndonje fe e tret ne ket mes e nese ndodh ky sen krejt antart duhet me u nenshkru si fe e njejt me ate te familjes kshtu qe ma mir mu regjistru nihere ne baze te perkatsise etnike nuk ka ndodhur (flas per Kosoven qe nuk ka regjistrim te mirfillt te popullsise) ende e sa per religjion ma von...

edhe i kisha preferu qe sondazhi te ndahet ne dy pjese ne baze te etnikes dhe religjionit jo qe te dyja bashk!

----------


## sulioti

Shume kundra, sepse me shume gjasa, ne fund te rezultatit, shqiptaret mbase dalin minoranc ne vendin e tyre.
E them minoranc sepse shume do deklarohen, turq,arab,grek,italian, ne varesi te fes dhe shtetit qe do i korruptoj me shum.

Kjo gje duhet te mos ndodhi kurr ne vendin ton, dhe nese ndodh nje dite, duhet te ndodhi kure populli te jetoj me kushte shume te mira ekonomike, dhe niveli i te arsimuarve me shkoll te lart te jet ne masen plus 80% te popullsis.

Ky kryeminister sesht gje tjeter vecse nje burracak,dhe i dyshimte, shume i dyshimt.

----------


## drifilon

> Shume kundra, sepse me shume gjasa, ne fund te rezultatit, shqiptaret mbase dalin minoranc ne vendin e tyre.
> E them minoranc sepse shume do deklarohen, turq,arab,grek,italian, ne varesi te fes dhe shtetit qe do i korruptoj me shum.
> 
> Kjo gje duhet te mos ndodhi kurr ne vendin ton, dhe nese ndodh nje dite, duhet te ndodhi kure populli te jetoj me kushte shume te mira ekonomike, dhe niveli i te arsimuarve me shkoll te lart te jet ne masen plus 80% te popullsis.
> 
> Ky kryeminister sesht gje tjeter vecse nje burracak,dhe i dyshimte, shume i dyshimt.



Do ishte mire te japeshe mendimin pa emocione fetare i tere problemi ketu eshte Greqia dhe vetem Greqia faktet tregoijne se mbi 99% e atyre te cilet e kane nderruare kombesine deri sote kane kaluare ne kombesi greke (Jane deklaruare GREKE. jo arabe turqe e italiane 

Keshtu qe te mose gjykoijme ne baze te emocioneve fetare ne menyre qe te mose shperqendrohet vemendja nga realiteti dhe e verteta e problemi reale

----------


## bindi

Po ai qe eshte i pa percaktuar ne fe, si i behet

----------


## Bel ami

Per keta njerezit qe deklarohen se regjistrimi do te sjelle percarje ne familje duhet ta dine nga historia se Shqiperia mgjithese ka tre besime fetare, asnjehere nuk njeh nje lufte nderfetare dhe eshte i vetmi komb ne bote qe me shumice  myslimane eshte prezantuar ne Lidhjen e Kombeve me nje prift Ortodoks.
Nuk do te kete ndarje apo percarje ne familje nese gruaja deklarohet e krishtere dhe burri mysliman, sepse ata para se te martoheshin e kane mare parasysh dallimin fetar dhe e kane hedhur pas kraheve kete ndarje.Mos i fryni kot nje zjari te shuar, sepse hiri do ju bjere ne fytyre.
Ligjet nderkombetare per te drejtat dhe lirite e njeriut duhe te respektohen.Ketu ben pjese edhe deklarimi i kombesise apo perkatesise fetare.Duke qene se historikisht nuk kemi paur konflikt nderfetar,ketu nuk ka asgje te keqe dhe nuk po hapet ndonje plage e mbyllur me lufte.Bejuni pak te arsyeshem.

Ndersa per ju qe thoni qe Shqiptaret do te dalin minorance,perseri gaboni.Po sikur Shqiptaret te daln mbi 97 % e popullsise?
Po sikur Minoriteti Grek te dali shume here me pak nga sa e paraqet shteti Grek?

----------


## bindi

[/QUOTE]Ligjet nderkombetare per te drejtat dhe lirite e njeriut duhe te respektohen.Ketu ben pjese edhe deklarimi i kombesise apo perkatesise fetare.Duke qene se historikisht nuk kemi paur konflikt nderfetar,ketu nuk ka asgje te keqe dhe nuk po hapet ndonje plage e mbyllur me lufte.Bejuni pak te arsyeshem.[QUOTE]

Po ç,hyn ligji nderkombetare ketu!
Une personalishte kame nje motel ne bregdet ,dhe me ka rastisur shpesh te keme ne dore
pasaporta te turisteve nga bashkimi europjane...Ne asnje nga keto nuk shkruan perkatsia
fetare, ndersa pekatsia kombtare po....Nuk e kuptoj ç,jane keto ligje speciale...dhe kush i kerkon keto...!

----------


## gloreta

Une as qe do te regjistrohesha, pse mor te uruar kjo quhet percarje njerezish, secili ka mendimet e veta askush nuk e detyron tjetrin te beje ate qe ai nuk do.  :buzeqeshje: 

Iku mesjeta erdhi epoka e teknologjise  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bel ami

Ligjet nderkombetare per te drejtat dhe lirite e njeriut duhe te respektohen.Ketu ben pjese edhe deklarimi i kombesise apo perkatesise fetare.Duke qene se historikisht nuk kemi paur konflikt nderfetar,ketu nuk ka asgje te keqe dhe nuk po hapet ndonje plage e mbyllur me lufte.Bejuni pak te arsyeshem.


> Po ç,hyn ligji nderkombetare ketu!
> Une personalishte kame nje motel ne bregdet ,dhe me ka rastisur shpesh te keme ne dore
> pasaporta te turisteve nga bashkimi europjane...Ne asnje nga keto nuk shkruan perkatsia
> fetare, ndersa pekatsia kombtare po....Nuk e kuptoj ç,jane keto ligje speciale...dhe kush i kerkon keto...!


Eshte tjeter gje regjistrimi i popullsise dhe tjeter gje pasaporta.Regjistrimi i popullsise behet per efekt statistikor.Nekemi t trasheguara akoma statiastikat e 1988-89,pa perkatesine fetare.Ku eshte problemi nese regjistohet edhe besimi?

----------


## Kavir

Tani pashe qe temehapesi kerkon argumentim.
Argumentimin e kam shprehur edhe me pare, dhe e kane thene edhe te tjere te kjo teme.
Rregjistrimi fetar eshte mentalitet i qelbur oriental. Eshte tjeter gje sondazh, mundesisht privat dhe tjeter gje rregjistrimi fetar.
Regjistrimi fetar dhe ai etnik eshte vetem presion grek. Dhe Usta Hajvani, si nacionalist i madh qe eshte, pasi shiti nafte tek serbi dhe toka tek Fazllici filloi serine e dyte te patriotizmit te tij duke shitur detin tek greku dhe tani edhe TOKEN.

Pra qe kur VETDEKLAROHET kombesia? 
Ne jug ka kohe qe ekziston  "shoqata 300 euroshe", sepse meqe nuk jep pensione Tirana, atehere marrin ato te Athines. Cfare kombesi do deklarohen keta? Si mendoni cfare kombesie do vetdeklarohet Bolja-no dhe ata qe kane votuar per te?

----------

